

Rewordio.us Stats - YTD - richpalmer2
http://www.richpalmer.org/rewordious-stats-03182011-ytd

======
richpalmer2
We got some good traffic (and growing!) after John posted a new feature here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2341175>

Wanted to share some stats pre-HN effect. I'll do another update soon.

